# Honey Butter Cookies



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

My 14-year old daughter (the real cookie baker in our family) and I entered the local newspaper's contest for Christmas Cookies. We made it all the way to the top ten finalists.

The recipe is simple and easy and it's one of my original recipes. It's basically a plain sugar cookie but honey is the only sweetner.

1/2 cup butter (one stick) softened to room temp
1/2 cup honey
1 egg
1-1/2 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup white sugar

Preheat oven to 325 degrees, and grease a cookie sheet. I highly prefer the cookie sheets with the insulating air pocket between to layers, I think the brand name is "Air Bake."

Beat butter and honey in a bowl until thoroughly combined.

Add egg, vanilla and baking powder and beat until well mixed. 

Add flour 1/2 cup at a time and mix well between each additional 1/2 cup.

Drop by tablespoon onto greased cookie sheet. 

Pour white sugar on plate. Grease bottom of a drinking glass and grind the glass into the sugar, coating the bottom of the drinking glass. Flatten one glob of cookie dough until it's the same diameter as the drinking glass, about 1/4" thick. Recoat glass with sugar and repeat until all the globs of dough are flattened.

Bake for 10 minutes, or just until the outer rim of the cookie begins to brown. Be very careful as cookies will scorch if left too long.

Yields about 2 dozen cookies. Recipe my be doubled for more cookies. If want a rounded, mound-like cookie, don't flatten them.

Very addictive when still warm with a glass of cold milk.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Grant said:


> My 14-year old daughter (the real cookie baker in our family) and I entered the local newspaper's contest for Christmas Cookies. We made it all the way to the top ten finalists.
> .


Job well done! any samples left? being in the TOP ten I would guess not. LOL


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Grant, I always love a good cookie recipe. I'm thinking these would be very nice using some NC Sourwood honey...yum!


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

I just made these, and they are yummy! Very nice with a cup of tea.
Thanks for sharing the recipe!
Jennifer


----------

